# Jim Brady died recently and any chance of further gun control probably died with him.



## Ralphy1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Sad on both counts and surely you would agree...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 7, 2014)

When the flag bearer falls, someone else must pick it up.
He's out there somewhere. She's out there too.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Let's hope so...


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 7, 2014)

Jim & Sarah Brady were not for gun control even after Jim was shot until the gun control group offered big bucks to Sarah to be a spokesman for their cause. It was all for them money and they got lots of it.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hmm, I have seen no articles about he and his wife being in it for the money...


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 7, 2014)

Ha, ha. They wouldn't last long as spokesmen if they said they were doing it for the money.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 7, 2014)

How do you know that they were doing for the money?


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 7, 2014)

The NRA magazine said so?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2014)

> Jim Brady died recently and any chance of further gun control probably died with him



:applause2:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 8, 2014)

I read that they are considering it a homicide now . Has anyone else heard anything about that ?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2014)

I didn't hear that, just looked it up.   Thirty three years later, well, they have to stay dramatic to further their cause, guess the word homicide does the trick for them.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 8, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I read that they are considering it a homicide now . Has anyone else heard anything about that ?



Yes, I heard that. The authorities are actually looking into whether or not to file murder charges against Hinkley.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 8, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> The NRA magazine said so?



Ya think???? :rofl:


----------



## MrJim (Aug 8, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Jim & Sarah Brady were not for gun control even after Jim was shot until the gun control group offered big bucks to Sarah to be a spokesman for their cause. It was all for them money and they got lots of it.



:yeahright:, because gun control groups are the ones who have all the big money to throw around.




​


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 9, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I read that they are considering it a homicide now . Has anyone else heard anything about that ?



Every now and then you read of a case where an assault victim basically leads a full life then dies, perhaps not normal due to injury but they live a lot of years. I'm guessing he had brain problems? Or was another organ hit. This is what his lawyers will argue in court. A trial would be a boon to Hinckley because it's more time out of the rubber room. I don't think alot of the victims & families want to testify again either.

The secret service doesn't really want him out. Supposedly on leave Hinckley was seen staring at pictures of President Reagan on book covers. They feel he hasn't reformed himself over the last 30 years.

Brady will be made a martyr by the gun control crowd. How successful I don't know. It will be interesting if anyone in the family carries the torch.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 10, 2014)

*Made* a martyr? Perhaps.
More likely he has been one ever since the shooting.

Maybe not the first meaning of the word, but I reckon he fits the second and third meanings fairly well.
*mar·tyr  (mär
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





t
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




r) n.

2. * One who makes great sacrifices or suffers much in order to further a belief, cause, or principle.
*3. **a. * One who endures great suffering: e.g. a martyr to arthritis.


----------



## Sid (Aug 10, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> :applause2:



   That reply is in,my opinion, bad taste. I hope I am misunderstanding the meaning of it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't applaud when any animal or person dies, the applause I posted was for "any chance of further gun control probably died with him", not bad taste at all Sid.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 10, 2014)

It was ambiguous, SeaBreeze. I thought the same as Sid but did not say so.
There are times when a single emoticon won't do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2014)

Did I intend for it to have a double meaning, or is that the way you are interpreting it yourself?   I think the gun control nonsense has gone far enough and affecting the law abiding responsible and respectable citizen, while doing nothing to stop the gun violence of the street gangs and criminals.  I guess an single emoticon won't do, depending on the reader.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 10, 2014)

I accept your explanation of your intention in posting the handclap but remember that this thread is headed " Jim Brady died recently and any chance of further gun control probably died with him".  

On this forum I have read posts applauding executions with comments that the more suffering involved, the better. Others have said that they would be happy to be the executioner. Many say that they would shoot down an intruder in their home. It seems to me that applauding the deaths of people that are seen as enemies is not uncommon in the US. 
I would have preferred some discussion on whether his death really does mean the end of the movement to strengthen firearms regulations rather than just one ambiguous and IMO rather inappropriate smiley.

Nothing personal though. As you say, how we see things depends on our particular philosophical positions. What we often don't realise is how differently other people view the same things. On forums we have the opportunity to learn to see through the eyes of others.


[h=1][/h]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2014)

Exactly, the thread title was expressing that any chance of further gun control probably died with him, and I applauded that, because I do not want any further gun control, we've had enough already.

I am for the death penalty of criminals who have raped, tortured and killed their victims, and yes, if there was an intruder in my home with the intention of harming me or my family, I would shoot him without a second thought.  Too many people have died in their homes from criminals who break in, rape, beat them up, and finish them off.  Unlike some other people, I have no intention of being a victim if I can do anything about it.  I've made it into my 60s without incident, and hopefully it will continue that way.

I don't however take any pleasure in seeing people die who have done no wrong, as would be the case with Jim Brady.  His death will not put an end to the movement for gun control unfortunately, there are too many people who want to disarm Americans, and only have the police, criminals and military have the weapons.  Luckily I'll be long dead before that happens, if and when it does.

We both have different opinions on this, including the smiley, which was not posted to celebrate his death, therefore not in bad taste.  Nothing personal, to each his own.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 11, 2014)

You could be a spokesman for the NRA...


----------



## rt3 (Aug 11, 2014)

spokeswoman, but who not surprised as the gun control groupies can't get any of their shit right

The NRA is a membership of myself and my neighbor, something a I would think a socialist would easily understand, I think you are referencing the ILA the political PAC for the Shooting SPorts Council, but then I wouldn't expect you or Jim Boy to get it right. If you are interested I can give you names of the PACs that support the gun control movement and the ILA. (its on Wikipedia but then I wouldn't expect you to really be interested). Brady's group does not qualify as judged by the Better Business Bureau, buts not cloud your issues. 

Brady became Handgun Control LLC and is a for profit PAC, now controlled by Mark Bonssky (sp) who moves Bloomberg's buy American votes campaign, that recently cost Colorado's gun control  2 seats. This fall will show if the left wing Nevada senator will be removed by a grass roots movement, or if Nevada's gambling interests can re-instate him.  A bigger issue is whether  California will be split into 4 states allowing the west coast more seats in the senate to off set the left wing east coast. (RI in particular which has more representation in the US government than any other citizen proportionally). 

Both the Brady campaign and Gabby Giffords gun control have been absorbed into new movements, MOMs against guns, with the same incorrect statistics, and tired lies. Gabby's husband even tried to buy one of those evil assault rifles in Arizona to show how easy it was, but was refused because he had a criminal record.  Fortunately the POTUS's maneuvering to have the issue called gun violence a disease by the  Center for Disease Control was (and you will love this) shot down by lack of funding support. 

The only thing the Brady campaign actually did was obscure the meaning of assault rifle and get some magazine law capacity passed, which sunsetted several years ago. Hinkley was a whacko and has nothing to do with guns. 

Last week a Federal Judge struck down the Washington DC law of gun carry, declaring it unconstitutional (yes Davey the 2nd amendment does exist) which will probably wind this up in the SCOTUS and become a political event. I'm guessing the gun control crowd (and any bi-partisan Democrat) will not want this to happen before the November elections, and would hurt them even worse than what is going to happen. 


As for wanting someone to pick the Brady banner, it simply reflects how far behind and un-informed that person is on the current issues. 

POTUS will be sued for illegal and anti-constitutional activities, which will consume much of the political picture and Hillary will try to separate herself and any future Democrat candidate from the kakka. 

In the meantime, Missouri and several other states have passed state laws blocking all Federal laws, now and the future that violate the 2nd amendment, declaring the any Federal officials arrestable on felony charges. Montana, Wyoming have had these laws for 5-10 years. This by itself, outdates and makes political maneuvering flag waving, such as the Brady Campaign and Bloombergs current outrage a non workable strategy. By the way did you know that Bloomberg made the public comment that> "He was guaranteed a place in heaven, because of the good stuff he has done".


----------



## rt3 (Aug 11, 2014)

just in case the point wasn't clear-- the homicide ruling was from Hinkley as there is no statue of limitations on murder

The homicide question is a PR game and a lame one at that. A legal concept for murder as with many instances where the cause of death is in doubt is the year-and-a-day rule. If the person dies within a year and a day, the COD is more within moral certainty. Several years later is quite another difficulty. With the anti-liberty movement, anti-gun division, death is useful as a marketing tool. All deaths as useful to the anti-gun division, no matter how morally uncertain.


----------



## flphotog (Aug 17, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't applaud when any animal or person dies, the applause I posted was for "any chance of further gun control probably died with him", not bad taste at all Sid.



I fully agree with this. Gun control solves nothing, if anything it makes the country a more dangerous place. Just look at the violent crime rate in places where they do have strict gun control. All they say in those places is they need more control. Glad I no longer live in one of those places.


----------

